
Synthetic Meat May Be On The Market Sooner Than We Thought - jsnathan
http://bigthink.com/ideafeed/answering-how-a-sausage-gets-made-will-be-more-complicated-in-2020
======
bediger4000
Kibo's "Animal 57" is really here! I want some.

[http://www.kibo.com/exegesis/animal_57.shtml](http://www.kibo.com/exegesis/animal_57.shtml)

